# Online White Noise Generator?



## Squisherton Squirk (Jun 17, 2005)

Does anyone know of a website that streams white noise? I work as a copy editor and the sounds of the office sometimes break my concentration. I'd love a way to block them out that didn't involve music (which would also break my concentration and be extremely counter-productive).

*a side note, I'm on a PC at work, so if it's exclusively for Mac, It's no good to me here.


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

Even though this is not streaming online, and the program is only for Mac, I'm still going to mention noise. It's actually better than white noise, it produces pink noise which blocks out sound much more efficiently.

The reason why I'm still mentioning it is because I got this program, then used Wiretap Pro to record some of the generated pink noise to put on my iPod (noise can also generate white noise, although you'll probably end up liking pink noise better because it blocks out many more other sounds). So, even though the program is Mac only you can record it into an MP3 and put the MP3 on your other computer.


----------



## Squisherton Squirk (Jun 17, 2005)

That will work quite nicely, actually. thank-you.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Squisherton (like the name)

Another option to consider that is workplace friendly are natural sound tracks like these:

David Strattford | CD Baby

Everybody is different. Constant white noise will irritate me after a while but these downloaded to your iPod might work for you. They change up a bit, don't distract me (and I distract easily) mask ambient noise and are actually quite pleasant to listen to.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I sometimes use these. Work with any app or thing that can play audio, although for your purposes the other suggestions are probably better.


----------

